# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  दस 'कहानियां' आपके लिए लाभदायक

## ravi chacha

*1.एक ऐसा सिस्टम जिससे सौ गुना तेज चलेगा इंटरनेट*

 

   दो नोबेल पुरस्कार विजेता विज्ञानियों एंड्रे जीम और कोस्ताया नोवोसेलोव  ने ग्रेफीन की मदद से एक ऐसा सिस्टम विकसित किया है, जिससे इंटरनेट की  रफ्तार सौ गुना तक बढ़ जाएगी।
ग्रेफीन को दुनिया का सबसे पतला  मटेरियल माना जाता है। ब्रिटिश वैज्ञानिकों ने इसकी मदद से लाइट को कैप्चर  करने और उसे बिजली में बदलने का ऐसा तरीका विकसित किया है, जिससे हाई स्पीड  इंटरनेट और अन्य दूरसंचार प्रणालियों द्वारा संदेशों के आदान-प्रदान का  वर्तमान हुलिया ही बदल जाएगा। 
*क्या है ग्रेफीन :* 
वास्तव  में ग्रेफीन कार्बन का एक रूप है। आणविक संरचना के क्रम में स्टील से यह  सिर्फ एक अणु मोटा, लेकिन मजबूती के मामले में 100 गुना अधिक है। मेटेलिक  नैनोस्ट्रक्चर के साथ मिलकर ग्रेफीन 20 गुना अधिक बिजली पैदा कर सकेगा। 
*क्या है तकनीक :* 
ग्रेफीन  के ऊपर दो मेटेलिक वायर रखने और उन पर प्रकाश डालने से वे एक सोलर सेल में  तब्दील हो जाते हैं। इस तरह तैयार उपकरण महज 3 फीसदी लाइट ही अब्जार्व कर  पाता है, लेकिन हालिया प्रयोगों ने ग्रेफीन के साथ प्लेसमोनिक नैनो  स्ट्रक्चर जोड़ने से लाइट कैपचर करने और उसे बिजली में बदलने की प्रक्रिया  में 20 गुना तक इजाफा पाया। 
*आगे क्या :* 
इंटरनेट समेत अन्य दूरसंचार सेवाओं से जुड़े उपकरणों की स्पीड को 100 गुना तक बढ़ाया जा सकेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*2.अब निश्चिन्त होकर करिए ट्वीट्स, वायरस से बचाएगा यह सॉफ्टवेयर

*ट्विटर पर गलत अंदेशों से की जाने वाली ट्वीट्स से बचाव के लिए ‘सेफ गो’ सॉफ्टवेयर पेश किया गया है।

ट्विटर एक ऐसा ऑनलाइन अड्डा है, जहां आप न सिर्फ सेलिब्रिटी गॉसिप पर नजर  रखते हैं, बल्कि अपने दोस्तों की पल-पल की गतिविधियों को भी जान सकते हैं।  यह सब करते हुए बढ़ते फॉलोअर्स की संख्या इस सोशल नेटवर्किग साइट पर आपकी  सफलता की दास्तां कहती है। लेकिन क्या आपके फॉलोअर्स सच्चे हैं? विशेषज्ञों  की मानें तो ऐसा नहीं है। इनमें से तमाम स्पैमर्स और साइबर अपराधी हैं, जो  वायरस फैलाने की ताक में रहते हैं। इनसे बचाने के लिए एक नया सॉफ्टवेयर  ‘सेफ गो’ पेश किया गया है।

*3.5 करोड़ ट्वीट होती हैं खतरनाक* 

ट्विटर यूजर्स हर रोज 20 करोड़ से ज्यादा ट्वीट करते हैं, लेकिन फॉलोअर्स  की लंबी लिस्ट के कारण यह संख्या 35 करोड़ ट्वीट तक हो जाती है। इनमें से  एक फीसदी ट्वीट स्पैम, वायरस देने वाली साइट और साइबर क्राइम से जुड़ी होती  हैं। ट्विटर का इस्तेमाल करने वाला एक औसत यूजर हर रोज लगभग 17 खतरनाक  ट्वीट्स का सामना करता है।

*क्या है सेफ गो?* 

यह एक सॉफ्टवेयर है, जो आपके फॉलोअर्स की विश्वसनीयता की परख करता है। इसे  डॉउनलोड करने के बाद आप जिन्हें फॉलो करते हैं, उन्हें यह चार रंगों में  निरूपित करता है। 

इनमें लाल रंग सर्वाधिक खतरनाक श्रेणी का है। इसकी मदद से आप उन ट्वीट्स की  पहचान कर सकते हैं, जो आपके फॉलोअर्स की न होकर गलत अंदेशों वाली होती है।  इस सॉफ्टवेयर की मदद से आप ऐसे फॉलोअर्स को लॉक कर सकते हैं।

*इनसे रहें बचकर* 

गलत अंदेशों वाली अधिसंख्य ट्वीट अच्छी कमाई का लालच देती हैं। ऐसी ट्वीट  ज्यादातर इंडोनेशिया से आती हैं। इनमें कुछ रकम चुका कर घर बैठे अच्छी कमाई  की पेशकश करती है। जैसे ही आप मांगी रकम चुकाने के लिए निजी जानकारी भेजते  हैं, आप स्वयं को आर्थिक स्तर पर ठगे जाने की भूमिका तैयार कर लेते हैं।  ऐसे में इस तरह की ट्वीट और यूआरएल आईडी से बच कर ही रहें।

----------


## ravi chacha

*बिना माउस कीजिये कंप्यूटर पर काम!*अगर  आपसे कंप्यूटर पर माउस के बगैर काम करने को कहा जाए, तो आपकी क्या  प्रतिक्रिया होगी? आपको न सिर्फ अजीब लगेगा, बल्कि ऐसा कहने वाले की समझ पर  भी आप सवालिया निशान लगा सकते हैं, लेकिन विंडोज और दूसरे ऑपरेटिंग  सिस्टम्स पर अधिकांश काम माउस के बिना भी किए जा सकते हैं। हालांकि कुछ  कामों में माउस की जरूरत पड़ती है।

*माय कंप्यूटर:* WINDOWS KEY + E के से आप My Computer खोल सकते हैं।

*फाइल कॉपी:* कंट्रोल बटन दबाए रखते हुए किसी भी फाइल को माउस से ड्रैग करें। उसकी एक और कॉपी बन जाएगी।

*शॉर्टकट बनाएं:* Control+Shift  को दबाते हुए माउस से किसी भी प्रोग्राम, फाइल, फोल्डर, ड्राइव को ड्रैग करें। इसका शॉर्टकट हाजिर हो जाएगा।

*सिस्टम लॉक:*  काम करते-करते कहीं जाना पड़े तो Windows+L बटन दबाकर सिस्टम को लॉक करके  जाएं। यह तभी काम करेगा जब कोई विंडो खुली हो और कंप्यूटर किसी पासवर्ड से  खुलता हो।

*परमानेंट डिलीट:* डिलीट की हुई फाइलें  सिस्टम से पूरी तरह डिलीट नहीं होतीं, बल्कि रिसाइकिल बिन में चली जाती  हैं, जहां से उन्हें दोबारा लाया जा सकता है। अगर किसी फाइल को हमेशा के  लिए डिलीट करना है तो Shift+Delete  कॉम्बिनेशन आजमाएं।

*राइट माउस क्लिक:* अगर माउस को राइट क्लिक किए बिना उसका काम करना चाहते हैं तो Shift+F10 को आजमाएं।

*स्टार्ट मेन्यू:* माउस को हाथ लगाए बिना स्टार्ट मेन्यू खोलने के लिए Control+Esc का इस्तेमाल करें।

*फाइल री-नेम:* किसी फाइल या फोल्डर को री-नेम करने के लिए माउस को राइट क्लिक कर सिर्फ F2 दबाकर देखें।

*फाइल सर्च:* किसी फाइल को खोजना चाहते हैं, तो F3 को दबाकर सर्च विंडो खोलें।

*प्रॉपर्टीज:* किसी फाइल, फोल्डर या ड्राइव आदि की प्रॉपर्टीज देखने के लिए Alt+Enter दबाएं।

*विंडोज करें मिनिमाइज:* डेस्कटॉप पर बहुत सारे प्रोग्राम खुले हों, तो सबको एक साथ मिनिमाइज करने के लिए Windows Key+M यूज करें।

*विंडोज करें मैक्सिमाइज:* मिनिमाइज किए हुए सभी प्रोग्राम्स और फाइलों को मैक्सिमाइज करने के लिए Windows Key +shift+M को आजमाएं।

*विंडोज नेविगेशन:* डेस्कटॉप पर खुले कई सारे डॉक्युमेंट्स या प्रोग्राम्स में से किसी एक को सिलेक्ट करने के लिए Alt+Tab को बार-बार दबाकर देखें।

*प्रोग्राम बंद करें:* किसी भी चल रहे  प्रोग्राम को बंद करने के लिए Alt+F4 दबाएं।

*मल्टिपल सिलेक्ट:*  एक से ज्यादा फाइलों को Copy Move करना हो, तो उनकी सूची में पहली फाइल पर  जाने के बाद Shift दबाएं और अब Arrow बटन दबाकर ऊपर-नीचे बढ़ते जाएं। किसी  डॉक्युमेंट में एक से ज्यादा लाइनों को सिलेक्ट करने के लिए भी  Shift+Arrow की मदद लें।

*एड्रेस बार की सूची:* माय कंप्यूटर या इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर में एड्रेस बार में मौजूद दस्तावेजों या वेब यूआरएल की सूची को खोलने के लिए F4 दबाएं।

*पेज रिफ्रेश:* अगर My Computer या Desktop या  Internet Explorer को Refresh करना चाहते हैं तो F5 दबाएं।

*टास्क बंद करें:*  किसी भी सॉफ्टवेयर में काम करते समय खुलने वाले डायलॉग बॉक्स (जैसे क्या  आप वाकई यह फाइल डिलीट करना चाहते हैं?) को बंद करने और उसे कैंसल करने के  लिए Escape बटन दबाने से भी काम चल जाता है। इसी तरह, ‘हां’ के लिए  Enter  दबाना काफी है।

*मेन्यू खोलें:* किसी भी सॉफ्टवेयर के  मेन्यू में Alt दबाने के बाद अंडरलाइन किए हुए अक्षरों (जैसे फाइल में एफ  और एडिट में ई) पर क्लिक करने से वह मेन्यू खुल जाएगा। उसके बाद सब-मेन्यू  में दिए गए बटन भी इसी तरह खोले जा सकते हैं।

*कंप्यूटर सर्च:* अगर  आप अपने नेटवर्क में मौजूद किसी खास कंप्यूटर को खोजना चाहते हैं, तो  Control+Windows Logo+F का इस्तेमाल करें।   प्रिंटआउट: ज्यादातर  सॉफ्टवेयर्स में Control+P कीज दबाने पर प्रिंट आउट डायलॉग बॉक्स खुल जाता  है।

इन शॉर्टकट्स की मदद से कंप्यूटर पर काम करना कहीं ज्यादा आसान और तेज गति में हो जाएगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

*होम इंश्योरेंस:* 

मानवीय व प्राकृतिक आपदा से जुड़े जोखिम को समझते हुए होम इंश्योरेंस  पॉलिसी जरूर लें। घर के लिए एक समग्र कवर में इमारत समेत उसका सामान भी  शामिल होता है। कई कंपनियां आग, भूकंप, बाढ़, चोरी-डकैती और आभूषणों समेत  कीमती सामानों का बीमा करती हैं। कवर इतना होना चाहिए जिसमें घर को दोबारा  बना सकें।

*टिप्स:* 

होम इंश्योरेंस साल भर के लिए मिलती है। इसके प्रीमियम पर अच्छा डिस्काउंट मिलता है। 

*एक्सीडेंट व डिसेबिलिटी पॉलिसी:*

आपने जीवन बीमा तो ले लिया, लेकिन तब क्या करेंगे यदि किसी दुर्घटना में  हमेशा के लिए अशक्त हो जाएं। इसके लिए एक्सीडेंट और डिसेबिलिटी कवर होना  चाहिए ताकि रोजगार न रहने और किसी काम को न कर पाने की स्थिति में भी घरेलू  जिम्मेदारियों को बगैर किसी दबाव के निभाया जा सके। 

इस क्रम में ऐसा प्लान चुनें जो आपकी विद्यमान लाइफस्टाइल के अनुरूप हो।  फ्यूचर जनरली और अपोलो म्यूनिख इंश्योरेंस कवर में पारिवारिक सदस्यों को  शामिल करने पर लगभग दस फीसदी का डिस्काउंट देती है। 

*टिप्स:* 

लाइफ प्लान पर मामूली कीमत से एक्सीडेंटल डेथ बेनिफिट या  टेम्परेरी/पर्मानेंट डिसेबिलिटी राइडर मिल जाते हैं। अगर बेसिक प्रोटेक्शन  चाहते हैं तो इन्हें ले लें अन्यथा इसके लिए अकेली पॉलिसी लें।

*पंकज मथपाल, सर्टिफाइड इंश्योरेंस प्लानर*

*क्रिटिकल इलनेस:* 

हेल्थ इंश्योरेंस भर पर्याप्त नहीं है। खासकर उन लोगों के लिए जिनके यहां  गंभीर बीमारी की फैमिली हिस्ट्री हो। जहां मेडिकल इंश्योरेंस पॉलिसी सिर्फ  अस्पताल का खर्च वहन करती है, वहीं क्रिटिकल इलनेस कवर बीमारी के सामने आने  मात्र से कैश पेमेंट देती है। क्रिटिकिल कवर में तमाम गंभीर बीमारियों को  शामिल किया गया है। ध्यान रखें इसे मेडिकल इंश्योरेंस के विकल्प के तौर पर न  लें, बल्कि उसके साथ इसका कवर भी लें।

*टिप्स:* 

क्रिटिकल इंश्योरेंस प्लान को अस्पताल में भर्ती होने की सुविधा के साथ  लें। इससे इंश्योरेंस कवर और क्लेम का दायरा बढ़ जाता है। मान लें कि आपने  पांच लाख रुपए का कवर लिया है, तो इसके साथ तीन लाख रुपए का क्रिटिकल इलनेस  बेनिफिट भी ले लें। इस तरह किसी आकस्मिक स्थिति में या बीमार पड़ने पर आप 8  लाख रुपए तक के क्लेम का लाभ ले सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*किसी भ्रम में न रहें आप, बंद नहीं हुआ है 50 पैसे का चलन*
रिजर्व  बैंक ऑफ इंडिया (आरबीआई) ने स्पष्ट किया कि 50 पैसे के सिक्के अभी भी चलन  में हैं। आरबीआई के सहायक महाप्रबंधक बी.एम. अग्रवाल ने बताया कि लगातार ये  शिकायतें मिल रही हैं  कि 50 पैसे के सिक्के के लेन-देन में परेशानी आ रही  है। लोगों को यह भ्रम है कि इनका चलन बंद हो गया, लेकिन ऐसा नहीं है। 50  पैसे के सिक्के चलन  में हैं। केवल 25 पैसे के सिक्के बंद हुए हैं।


आरबीआई के तत्वावधान में पीएनबी की ओर से ग्राहकों व व्यापारियों के लिए  मंगलवार को बजाज नगर शॉपिंग कॉम्पलेक्स में सिक्के वितरित किए गए।   मुख्य  अतिथि के रूप में आरबीआई, जयपुर की क्षेत्रीय निदेशक दीपाली पंत जोशी और  पीएनबी जयपुर मंडल प्रमुख, उप महाप्रबंधक पद्मनाभ डोगरा मौजूद रहे। जोशी ने  कहा कि भारतीय रिजर्व बैंक ग्राहकों की समस्याओं के प्रति सजग है। इसी  सिलसिले में जयपुर के बाजार में सिक्कों की कमी को दूर करने के लिए यह कदम  उठाया गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

सेंट्रल  जेल में कुख्यात कैदी कहीं आपके नाम से जारी की गई सिम तो इस्तेमाल नहीं  कर रहें हैं? कहीं आपकी आईडी का दुरुपयोग तो नहीं किया जा रहा है? ऐसा हो  सकता है। सावधान हो जाएं ध्यान रखें अपनी आईडी के इस्तेमाल का। 

जेल में अफीम, मोबाइल, सिम व चार्जर पहुंचाने से जुड़े मामले में गिरफ्तार  हुए दोनों शातिर आरोपियों से पूछताछ में पुलिस ने बुधवार को यह सनसनीखेज  खुलासा किया। आरोपी से बरामद चारों सिम में सिर्फ एक उसकी पत्नी के नाम से  जारी करवाई गई है शेष सभी सिम किसी और की पहचान पर जारी हुई हैं। क्लॉक  टावर थाना पुलिस ने इस मामले में नसीराबाद निवासी एक युवक को भी नामजद  किया। 

फिलहाल वह फरार बताया जा रहा है। आरोपी बलवंता निवासी भंवरलाल गुर्जर और  किशनगढ़ निवासी विजय ने पूछताछ में बताया कि नसीराबाद निवासी दयाल  ने  सेलफोन व सिम उपलब्ध करवाएं थे। दयाल ने दुगने दामों में सेलफोन भंवर को  देकर जेल में विजय को देने के लिए भेजा था। इधर कोर्ट के आदेश पर आरोपी  भंवर व विजय को न्यायिक अभिरक्षा में भेज दिया गया। उल्लेखनीय है कि पिछले  दिनों सिविल लाइंस थाना पुलिस आरोपी भंवर के कब्जे से 400 ग्राम अफीम, 6  सेलफोन व चार्जर और चार सिम बरामद की थी।


*ऐसे मिलती है फर्जी आईडी?* 

आरोपी भंवर ने पूछताछ में बताया कि उसने अपने जानकारों को झांसा देकर उनकी  आईडी हासिल की है। बैंक से ऋण दिलाने, लाइसेंस बनवाने और राशन की दुकान  दिलाने की एवज में आईडी व फोटो हासिल कर उनके नामों से सिम जारी करवाई गई।  जिनके नामों से सिम जारी हुई हैं उन्हें इस बारे में जरा भी जानकारी नहीं  है कि यह सिम जेल में बंद कैदी इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं।

*यह रखें सावधानी..*

आईडी किसी अनजान को नहीं दें। यदि किसी परिचित को दें तो इस बात की जानकारी  जुटा लें कि आपकी आईडी का कहां इस्तेमाल किया जा रहा है। आईडी दें तो उस  पर दो बार हस्ताक्षर कर दें और नीचे यह स्पष्ट लिख दें कि आईडी किस काम में  इस्तेमाल करने के लिए ली जा रही है। आईडी कहीं गिर जाए या खो जाए तो थाना  पुलिस को जानकारी दें।

'आरोपी भंवर से बरामद चारों सिम में से एक पत्नी के नाम से जारी करवाई गई  है।  जबकि शेष तीनों किसी ओर के नामों से ली गई हैं। मामले की जांच पड़ताल  जारी है।'

----------


## ingole

> *किसी भ्रम में न रहें आप, बंद नहीं हुआ है 50 पैसे का चलन*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> रिजर्व  बैंक ऑफ इंडिया (आरबीआई) ने स्पष्ट किया कि 50 पैसे के सिक्के अभी भी चलन  में हैं। आरबीआई के सहायक महाप्रबंधक बी.एम. अग्रवाल ने बताया कि लगातार ये  शिकायतें मिल रही हैं  कि 50 पैसे के सिक्के के लेन-देन में परेशानी आ रही  है। लोगों को यह भ्रम है कि इनका चलन बंद हो गया, लेकिन ऐसा नहीं है। 50  पैसे के सिक्के चलन  में हैं। केवल 25 पैसे के सिक्के बंद हुए हैं।
> 
> 
> आरबीआई के तत्वावधान में पीएनबी की ओर से ग्राहकों व व्यापारियों के लिए  मंगलवार को बजाज नगर शॉपिंग कॉम्पलेक्स में सिक्के वितरित किए गए।   मुख्य  अतिथि के रूप में आरबीआई, जयपुर की क्षेत्रीय निदेशक दीपाली पंत जोशी और  पीएनबी जयपुर मंडल प्रमुख, उप महाप्रबंधक पद्मनाभ डोगरा मौजूद रहे। जोशी ने  कहा कि भारतीय रिजर्व बैंक ग्राहकों की समस्याओं के प्रति सजग है। इसी  सिलसिले में जयपुर के बाजार में सिक्कों की कमी को दूर करने के लिए यह कदम  उठाया गया।



*दोस्तों मेरे यहाँ तो ५० पैसे का सिक्का बराबर चलता है........कोई भी दिक्कत नहीं है.......*

----------


## ravi chacha

> *दोस्तों मेरे यहाँ तो ५० पैसे का सिक्का बराबर चलता है........कोई भी दिक्कत नहीं है.......*


और मेने १० साल से देखा नहीं है भाई

----------


## ingole

> और मेने १० साल से देखा नहीं है भाई


*ये तो सही बात है दोस्त .......वहां पर नहीं चलता है...लेकिन जनवरी में मैं कोलकाता गया था तो देखा कि वहां पर भी चलता है ................और मेरे यहाँ तो चलता ही है..२५ पैसे का सिक्का भी पिछले साल ही बंद हुआ है.*

----------


## draculla

*बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकरी दी.
इसके लिए धन्यवाद*

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत हि अच्छी जानकारी दी है रवि भाई......

----------

